# Want to change my Bianchi over to Campagnolo!



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok so im new to the bicycling world and am learning a whole lot. I actually got a Bianchi Via Nirone 7 "Sora" about a week ago and find the bike is awesome but the drivetrain is a bit.....well, un-refined. Soo i figure i want to go with the campy drivetrain (wanna keep the steed all italian) and i dont know really what to look for.

Where can i find what to look for and how to learn what all the tech specs mean and relate to?

Also any suggestions on what to go with? I dont want to KILL my wallet but would like the componentry to be something to move from the Via Nirone 7 to an Infinito/Sempre or some other full carbon frame next year if all goes as planned.

I was a techinician for Ferrari and Maserati so i am not new to mechanics (or italian transport for that matter lol) and i figure if someone can show me where to find the info i can start learning whats needed to wrench on and fully understand my bike.
So far you all have been so great and i truly appreciate it. Thanks in advance for whatever help i acquire.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Campy website's a good place to start. While not the most intuitive site to navigate, there's a ton of how-to articles and instruction manuals in their tech support area. 

The official Campagnolo web site - Bicycle Parts and Components Cycling

And if you're looking to buy Campy, it's always good to check out some of the Euro online sources, such as Wiggle, Chain Reaction, Probikekit, and Totalcycling for groupset prices, as the exchange rate often makes it considerably cheaper to buy from overseas than a dealer here in the States. 

Centaur's a good, if not especially blingy, groupset that offers most of the performance of the higher end Campy groups without the high price tag, and ten speeds are plenty. And personally, I see no need to go above Chorus unless you absolutely need to show off how much disposable income you have. 

My tastes lean towards Athena just for the polished finish.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

+1 ^^
The Campy website would be a great place to start.
I too like the "old world" look of the polished aluminum too. Ribbles website has great deals on groupset;

Ribble Cycles Groupset Creator

The Veloce 10 speed silver for under $500 is nice or the Athena 11 speed for $735?


----------



## Italia (Mar 7, 2008)

+1^^^
I agree entirely. Also, Shinybikes in UK has good prices. The alloy Athena 11s group would look great on that frame, unless you want to wait for the electronic Athena in 2013. When you start building, Campy has a number of YouTube videos ranging from good to excellent.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

I appreciate the input thus far!

The stuff i dont know is how many teeth for the crankset, crank length, rear casette teeth, etc.

Ill either go black/red centaur or athena.


----------



## kylemalco (Mar 21, 2011)

Make sure you get the right bottom bracket cups there is two types english thread and Italian thread


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

I imagine mines italian bb?


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

The frame has so many different component options from sora to veloce so im fully satisfied with the current frame for time being.

I understand about the cost, but i have already evaluated this and im still wanting to build my own on this frame. Why not get good parts and keep riding then switch to a new frame when ready? Makes sense to me.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Buying a bike, and then changing the component group, isn't very cost effective. You won't be able to get much for a Sora group.
One other thing, if a frame has Sora hung on it, it has to be a pretty low level frame. You might be better off, selling the whole bike, start with a frame, and build it up from there.
Ain't gonna be cheap.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

If you don't want to kill your wallet, campy is not recommended. Everything is proprietary and more expensive (in the US anyway), especially the bits that get replaced often; cables, chain, cassette, chainrings, etc.


----------



## JinxyJ08 (Apr 18, 2012)

Killing my wallet i mean as in Super Record. Dont need a $4k groupset lol


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

JinxyJ08 said:


> I imagine *mine's* italian bb?


ftfy

nope, your 'italian' bike (not really, it's made in taiwan) has an english bottom bracket. all bianchi's have had them for years now, they were one of the first italian bike companies to move away from italian threading. you can tell because the bb cups will say 'BSA 1.37 x 24' or something similar. italian would be '36 x 24'. there is usually an arrow indicating tightening direction on shimano bb cups, and on the drive side that will be left handed threads, that's another way to tell. 
or...you can just measure the bb shell of the frame. english is 68mm wide, italian is 70mm wide.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

JinxyJ08 said:


> I appreciate the input thus far!
> 
> The stuff i dont know is how many teeth for the crankset, crank length, rear casette teeth, etc.
> 
> Ill either go black/red centaur or athena.


Most road cranksets would be 172.5mm in length, unless you have extremely short legs, in which case you'd want to go 170 or even 165, or extremely long, then you'd want 175 or even 180. The difference in length mainly has to do with maximising the leverage of your pedal stroke

As for chainring and cassette size, that's purely a personal thing, Campy makes both a standard crank size, which is probably 39 and either 52 or 53 teeth, and a compact crankset, which I believe is 34/50. If you're a super strong rider and can push a big gear, then you can probably go with the 39/53, ands also if your bike has a brazed on front derailleur tab, you might be stuck with only that option. 

If you're not that strong, or just want all the climbing help you can get, then the compact crank might be a better choice. Similarly with cassettes, although in this case, the more teeth the largest sprocket has, the easier it will make your climbing gear. If you're strong, a 23 or 25 tooth big cog might be all you need, but Campy makes cassettes that'll go all the way to a 29 cog to give you that extra help for the big climb. 

I've got a 29 on the back of mine, and feel no shame about it. Of course, using that big a gear in the back means you'd need to run either a medium cage or long cage rear derailleur, although some people say you can get by with a standard short cage with no issues.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> If you don't want to kill your wallet, campy is not recommended. Everything is proprietary and more expensive (in the US anyway), especially the bits that get replaced often; cables, chain, cassette, chainrings, etc.


Shimano/SRAM propanda...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> Shimano/SRAM propanda...


Riiight, because I just made all that up?


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> Riiight, because I just made all that up?


Define "kill your wallet". 2x, 15%, what?


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Best idea would be to ride your Sora till it is worn out. By then you should have an idea of what you want and the sizes and specs for all of those new parts. 

Your easily looking at doubling the cost of your bike. On top of the group you will need a new wheel set, and specialty tools to build the bike(BB wrench, Chain whip, cassette lock ring tool, torque wrench, bike cable cutters, are must haves).The Via Nirone 7 Sora lists for $970.00. A Centaur setup is going to run around $750 and an Athena 11spd is around $1,100 depending on where you buy. While you are building your bike what are you going to ride? Don't get the idea that the first time you build a bike you will turn it around in an evening. You need to take your time and figure things out and spend time actively learning. Might take a weekend or longer, not counting if you need to run to a shop for special tools you did not want to buy for the build. Then you are on their time table and pay rate.

If it is truly what you want I say go for it, but think it through and understand what you are getting into.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> Define "kill your wallet". 2x, 15%, what?


Sigh...what is it with people here and their need to behave like jerkoffs? Fine, since I can't stay away for some reason I did the stupid work for you.

New Campagnolo 11 speed cassette: *$190 - 607*
Universal Cycles -- Cassettes & Cogs > Campagnolo Cassettes

New SRAM 10 speed cassette:* $65 - 335*
Universal Cycles -- Cassettes & Cogs > Sram Cassettes

That's just for cassettes. Considering the OP is coming off sora, and doesn't even know what crank length he wants, I would consider that a lot of money. "Killing the wallet" is defined by the fatness of the wallet and is relative.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> Sigh...what is it with people here and their need to behave like jerkoffs? Fine, since I can't stay away for some reason I did the stupid work for you.
> 
> New Campagnolo 11 speed cassette: *$190 - 607*
> Universal Cycles -- Cassettes & Cogs > Campagnolo Cassettes
> ...


Check again. You compared a Chorus cassette to a 6th tier SRAM product.

By the SRAM system, the cassette for Red-2012 is XG-1090.
Red-Black Edition is OG-1090.
Force is PG-1070.
Rival is PG-1070.
Apex is PG-1050.
You listed a price for the PG-1030 cassette which would be for a step BELOW Apex, if there was one. If you want to make comparisons, fine. But, at least make them accurate comparison. What you posted here perpetuates the propaganda that Campagnolo os wildly expensive. It isn't. However, due to misinformation (intentional or unintentional), a lot of people believe the myth that it is.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> Check again. You compared a Chorus cassette to a 6th tier SRAM product.
> 
> By the SRAM system, the cassette for Red-2012 is XG-1090.
> Red-Black Edition is OG-1090.
> ...


I put a range of prices, they are even in bold. Why are you so defensive?


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

bikerjohn64 said:


> +1 ^^
> The Campy website would be a great place to start.
> I too like the "old world" look of the polished aluminum too. Ribbles website has great deals on groupset;
> 
> ...


I would take this option, but remember that your hub is shimano and you will need an adapter to use a campag cassette on the back, or buy a pair of campy wheels too Shamals? or Boras? Depends what you want to spend.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

foto said:


> I put a range of prices, they are even in bold. Why are you so defensive?


To start with, you put a range of prices only for 11-speed Campag cassettes. If you had included 10-speed Campag cassettes, the ranges will look like this: 

Campagnolo 10- and 11-speed cassettes *$91-478*, from Veloce to Super Record.
SRAM 10-speed cassettes *$65-335*.

That's not adjusting for groupset weight, which will skew things in favor of Campagnolo.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> To start with, you put a range of prices only for 11-speed Campag cassettes. If you had included 10-speed Campag cassettes, the ranges will look like this:
> 
> Campagnolo 10- and 11-speed cassettes *$91-478*, from Veloce to Super Record.
> SRAM 10-speed cassettes *$65-335*.
> ...


hmmm...you didn't include any links, and your unverified campy is still more expensive. Got any links with complete build kit prices and weights available in the US?

Personally, I don't really care. I thought I would just share some _experiences_ associated with maintaining a campy equipped bike. Do what ever you want, you don't need to prove a point to ride campy. For me, the parts don't really matter that much, so long as they shift the gears correctly, and the ergonomics aren't totally awful. And in that way, SRAM/SHIMANO/CAMPY are all perfectly fine. The main difference becomes maintenance, finding parts, and paying for them. Another example, Ultra torque cranks. How many proprietary campy tools does it require to change a bearing on an Ultra torque crank? It's a pain in the ass, sorry if you don't like hearing it.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

foto said:


> hmmm...you didn't include any links, and your unverified campy is still more expensive. Got any links with complete build kit prices and weights available in the US?


Why don't you look in your own link? That's where I got the prices from.



> Personally, I don't really care. I thought I would just share some _experiences_ associated with maintaining a campy equipped bike. Do what ever you want, you don't need to prove a point to ride campy. For me, the parts don't really matter that much, so long as they shift the gears correctly, and the ergonomics aren't totally awful. And in that way, SRAM/SHIMANO/CAMPY are all perfectly fine. The main difference becomes maintenance, finding parts, and paying for them. Another example, Ultra torque cranks. How many proprietary campy tools does it require to change a bearing on an Ultra torque crank? It's a pain in the ass, sorry if you don't like hearing it.


Everything requires proprietary tools. How often does one have to change a bearing on any crankset? 

Glad to hear you don't really care.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> Why don't you look in your own link? That's where I got the prices from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really seem to have hit a nerve, I didn't realize _everything_ requires proprietary tools.  

To the OP, before you buy the kit online, I would check to make sure that:

1) there is a campy cassette body available for your wheels, or be prepared to buy at least a new rear wheel.

2) that there is a shop in your neighborhood that works on campy, since you are probably going to need help with the cranks.

I know this probably seems ridiculous to some of our European forum members, but there are places in the US where campy is very uncommon. And furthermore, there are some shops that won't work on campy bikes, since they have neither the tools nor the training.

If the goal is to have a tricked out bike, take the time to do a little homework, since mis-matched wheels and an Athena 11 group with a Sora crank isn't going to look very trick.

Just trying to help.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> I put a range of prices, they are even in bold. Why are you so defensive?


I wouldn't say defensive. I would say wary, however. Your original wording left me with the impression that this was going to be another Campagnolo bashing, loaded with more misinformation and half-truths than real information. If I've heard one utterance about Campagnolo snobs or how ridiculously expensive it is, I've heard it a thousand times. Both are unfounded and probably based on the tiniest of datasets.

And actually, my particular reasons are pretty simple. I like it when companies strive for perfection in their products, as most don't. Even though I don't compete, I like the fact that they focus on professional cyclists. My logic is that if it works for them, it will damn sure work for me. I've never really liked going with the herd mentality. Just because the herd likes it doesn't mkae it right or good. Lastly, I like the arrangement of the shift levers and the fixed brake lever.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

flatlander_48 said:


> I like it when companies strive for perfection in their products, as most don't.


Well, you didn't say this explicitly, but the implication seems clear. So, if you're saying that Shimano and SRAM are not striving for perfection, I would have to object: I have no doubts that these companies strive for perfection in their high-end products just as much as Campagnolo does (while trying to achieve some balance of performance and price for their lower-end components in the same way as Campy, too). 

Oh, and I ride Campy myself, and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> I wouldn't say defensive. I would say wary, however. Your original wording left me with the impression that this was going to be another Campagnolo bashing, loaded with more misinformation and half-truths than real information. If I've heard one utterance about Campagnolo snobs or how ridiculously expensive it is, I've heard it a thousand times. Both are unfounded and probably based on the tiniest of datasets.
> 
> And actually, my particular reasons are pretty simple. I like it when companies strive for perfection in their products, as most don't. Even though I don't compete, I like the fact that they focus on professional cyclists. My logic is that if it works for them, it will damn sure work for me. I've never really liked going with the herd mentality. Just because the herd likes it doesn't mkae it right or good. Lastly, I like the arrangement of the shift levers and the fixed brake lever.


Hahah! Speaking of propaganda, now who is spewing? I have some Chorus bits on my bike, and frankly the finish is far from "perfection". But who cares, it works fine and it looks nice at distances of > 3ft. 

However Campagnolo has been milking this whole "artisinal" reputation for a long time, and I am not sure I see it anymore.

If you aren't defensive, maybe reactionary would be better term?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Hahaha! Look at this photo right off the Campy website. If they were striving for "perfection" why don't they take a file to that flashing around the inner face of the skeleton brake arms? It looks like ass, I can't believe they put such a close up on their web page.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> Hahah! Speaking of propaganda, now who is spewing? I have some Chorus bits on my bike, and frankly the finish is far from "perfection". But who cares, it works fine and it looks nice at distances of > 3ft.
> 
> However Campagnolo has been milking this whole "artisinal" reputation for a long time, and I am not sure I see it anymore.
> 
> If you aren't defensive, maybe reactionary would be better term?


No, nothing I wrote was propaganda. If was just my observation on how things go here and how some people arrive at what they believe. Things like how they KNOW that Campagnolo is SO much more expensive than anything else. Granted, it is somewhat more expensive, but there are some specific reasons why. One is just sheer volume. Shimano sells tons more parts. I would guess that their profit margin on each part may be a bit less than Campagnolo's, but they make a tremendous amount of money due to volume. Next, the US only represents about 17% of Campagnolo's yearly business. Might be hard to justify lower prices to the distributors if that's the size of your market. Lastly, do you realize that in 2009 or 2010 (can't remember) Shimano's bike division had slighty over $2 Billion in sales while Campagnolo had about $150 Million. Their respective business models are nothing alike.

By the way, I think the word that you are looking for is Artisan...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> Hahaha! Look at this photo right off the Campy website. If they were striving for "perfection" why don't they take a file to that flashing around the inner face of the skeleton brake arms? It looks like ass, I can't believe they put such a close up on their web page


The prromotional stuff has to be done long before the parts are introduced. That was possibly a pre-production part...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Pirx said:


> Well, you didn't say this explicitly, but the implication seems clear. So, if you're saying that Shimano and SRAM are not striving for perfection, I would have to object: I have no doubts that these companies strive for perfection in their high-end products just as much as Campagnolo does (while trying to achieve some balance of performance and price for their lower-end components in the same way as Campy, too).
> 
> Oh, and I ride Campy myself, and wouldn't have it any other way.


Both appear to be good, solid companies. However, I do think that your vision is a bit compromised when you go after the entire range, top to bottom just about. I think there is a point somewhere down the food chain where your thought process has to change due to differing goals. I think it is hard to mesh The Pursuit of Excellence with Hitting a Price Point.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

flatlander_48 said:


> The prromotional stuff has to be done long before the parts are introduced. That was possibly a pre-production part...


Umm...yeah, but no. You're grasping.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

foto said:


> Umm...yeah, but no. You're grasping.


No, just how it works. However, if you want to get that picky, on the EPS site, they talk about Break Levers but I wrote that off as Italenglish...

By the way, did you also know that the ENTIRE US Campagnolo staff is 5 people? I met 3 of them at Taichung Bike Week last December.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been pleased with the prices and service from Lickton's in Chicago. I've bought two Campy groupsets from them in the past three years: Chorus 11-s and Comp Triple 10-s.

Lickbike.com


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Best move for Campy on a budget? Try a Veloce groupset & Miche or Ambrosio conversion cassette from www.ProBikeKit.UK. That way you can save on new wheels & avoid putting too much equity into the Via Nirone.

BTW, I used to have a Via Nirone, not too shabby.

Cheers, Shojii


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

foto said:


> I put a range of prices, they are even in bold. Why are you so defensive?


Campagnolo 10 speed cassette- $58

Wiggle | Campagnolo Veloce 10 Speed Cassette Cassettes & Freewheels


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Shojii said:


> Best move for Campy on a budget? Try a Veloce groupset & Miche or Ambrosio conversion cassette from www.ProBikeKit.UK. That way you can save on new wheels & avoid putting too much equity into the Via Nirone.
> 
> BTW, I used to have a Via Nirone, not too shabby.
> 
> Cheers, Shojii


I would say the best move is to get a bike with campy on it, and sell the bianchi while it is only a week old.

But that's just me.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

The last groupset I bought was Campy Compact Carbon Centaur (yay alliteration!). It works as well as my 10 speed Record stuff. ShinyBikes.com consistently has low prices on Campy groupsets, but nowadays I mostly piece together parts off ebay for a build.


----------

